# Parma Speed 8 Bodies



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

HEY GUYS WE HAVE PARMA SPEED 8 BODIES IN STOCK. PLEASE GO TO www.browneng.org thanks


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Parma TOJ*

Isn't that the old TOJ body just renamed?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

No the TOJ was an open cockpit CanAm style. The front end is too low to fit BRP cars, it was designed for Scapels.


----------

